# (another) Move to Abu Dhabi!



## jader26 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there folks,

Apologies if this covers any information already posted, i have trawled the threads but still have a few queries. I have been made an offer with a company based down on 4th street between 29th and 31st, which is great but i still have a few queries:

- where would be advisable to live alone not too far from work?
- i'd really rather not buy a car as my boyfriend lives in Dubai and he has a car, what is public transport like in the city?
- I will be earning approx 20,000 AED/month , in your opinion is this sufficient to live on comfortably (with a few trips to Dubai thrown in!)?

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The only large businesses I can think of in that area are the Holiday Inn and AISA. Just a guess. There are plenty of small businesses (laundry, tailor, etc) as well as coffee shops nearby popular with westerners and Arabs.
Due to the heat in summer you need to live very close if you want to avoid getting a car. Most accommdoation there is either villas or low-rise apartments with low-quality flats above shops. There are a few good blocks of flats nearby but so far as I know there are none with gym/pool or anything like that. There are a couple of nice new tower blocks above or near Starbucks (close to 31st street). There are also some nice (not so new) flats the other side of Muroor Road just beyond 31st street. 
It is a quiet area so you could feel a bit trapped without a car. But if you are patient and determined not to get a car then buses are cheap (2 Dirhams per trip). By bus it takes a long time to reach the malls and down-town restaurants and bars (same journey is about 30 AED by taxi). 
You don't say whether your 20K AED offer is all-inclusive. I know single people on that and it is OK, but better if you get accommodation allowance on top. If not then allow for about 6 to 8 K AED of your salary for a flat. Remember rents usually have to be paid in full one year in advance. 
You can lease a car for around 2 K AED per month. Petrol is cheap and a round trip to Dubai will cost you about 30 AED.
You asked about the advisability of living alone. You have to find out more about living in UAE to realise what a ridiculous question that sounds. You need not worry. The UAE is very safe by international standards and you can walk around at any time of day or night on your own. Flat sharing is illegal. It is not legal for your boyfriend to stay overnight with you, but plenty of people do it.
You can get to Dubai for 20 AED each way on the Emirates Express coach. The coach station in Abu Dhabi is on Muroor Road at the corner of 11th Street, next to Al Wahda Mall and the Grand Millennium Al Wahda Hotel.


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

good luck


----------

